# Rigging Cut Mullet Baits For Bull Redfish, Short Video



## mcnallyoutdoors (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Sandbar (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice video. Simple and straight to the point. Thanks!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Thats just fine for boat, pier, etc, but if you have to cast a chunk then you need to trim that all up much cleaner then that. Maybe one day I will do a bait trimming video. Aero and hydrodynamic are one in the same for surf fishing. You have to think of how the bait is going to fly as well as how it is going to ride in the current. If you leave that big loop of belly and guts you just sitting there and your chunk is spinning like a top in the air as well as on the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Gilly hit the nail on the head. When I'm casting Spot heads for example, I try to cut just behind the spot and the trim all the fins off. Makes it more aerodynamic. I also try to use the shortest bite leader as possible for the same reason.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

One other thing to do especially if you are casting from the shore is to run the hook thru the guts as well to keep it in place. Also I have found a short leader from the hook to the line works better for drum on the NC coast


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Alexy said:


> One other thing to do especially if you are casting from the shore is to run the hook thru the guts as well to keep it in place. Also I have found a short leader from the hook to the line works better for drum on the NC coast


I have never fired a bait out cut off a bunker, cobb, spot or sea mullet with guts intact.  Once you slice the belly off the guts fall out. In the surf I dont believe they make a difference in attracting fish. Distance always matters!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Guts u'll warsh out fairly quick in a swift ocean.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice vid. Why not use a Carolina Rig or a Fish Finder rig instead of a three way swivel set up. I know we all have our own ways of fishing whether it is from a boat, shoreline or pier.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I cut the guts out of every chunk of fish I bait up. Its too easy for a fish to come along and suck the guts out of your bait and keep moving without getting the whole bait and hook.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Fishman said:


> Nice vid. Why not use a Carolina Rig or a Fish Finder rig instead of a three way swivel set up. I know we all have our own ways of fishing whether it is from a boat, shoreline or pier.


When I used to fish the big D for stripers I used a 3 way often. I felt like having a 12-18" drop on my weight would keep the bait up off the bottom and sit in the strike zone a little better. Also in some areas where it was rocky I could handle loosing a bit of lead over loosing a fish. The 3 way made the lead an easy break off. With the fish finder I be;lieved it would just sit on the bottom and might get mired in the mud. Didnt really know it my thought process was right but seemed to make sense. Now I only fish a cannonball from the surf or short FF otherwise.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

gilly21 said:


> When I used to fish the big D for stripers I used a 3 way often. I felt like having a 12-18" drop on my weight would keep the bait up off the bottom and sit in the strike zone a little better. Also in some areas where it was rocky I could handle loosing a bit of lead over loosing a fish. The 3 way made the lead an easy break off. With the fish finder I be;lieved it would just sit on the bottom and might get mired in the mud. Didnt really know it my thought process was right but seemed to make sense. Now I only fish a cannonball from the surf or short FF otherwise.


If you were anchored up both bait and sinker would be laying on the bottom depending on the length of the leader holding the bait chunk. I’ve always believed that a three way swivel was to be used for trolling it kept the bait out a t a 90 degree angle and let it flutter.


----------

